# Clinics which will allow a donor egg and own Egg embryo transfer together at the same time



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi 

I am Wondering if anyone knows what clinic will transfer a doner egg embryo and own egg embryo at the same time. 
I approached a clinic on Greece but unfortunately that is not legal there x


----------



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

What do you mean? Like transferring your own egg with a donated egg?


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Melissa87 said:


> What do you mean? Like transferring your own egg with a donated egg?


Yes so you transfer your own egg embryo at the same time as a donor egg embryo . A lady on here did it and trying to find out where they do that as I think that’s the way I would prefer to do it . so in The end even I didn’t know which was which If both took and also if just one took then I still wouldn’t know .


----------



## Positive20 (Feb 1, 2020)

Gosh! I didn’t even realise this option existed!!!


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Clinics in Cyprus will do this.
Have a look a look at dogus and team.miracle x


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Yo


K jade said:


> Clinics in Cyprus will do this.
> Have a look a look at dogus and team.miracle x


You are amazing , thank you 😄💕


----------



## MommyKenny (Jul 9, 2019)

PDream1980 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am Wondering if anyone knows what clinic will transfer a doner egg embryo and own egg embryo at the same time.
> I approached a clinic on Greece but unfortunately that is not legal there x


Hello dear, how are you now? Try DUNYA IVF in Cyprus - you can just give them a call and ask.


----------



## msahxox (Mar 29, 2019)

Czech do it. Check out ivf zlin. They only wouldn’t let us do it as my partner is black British so they said it would cause ethical issues as donor embryo would be Caucasian. It’s hard to fully understand due to language barrier but I believe if it’s same race then it’s not a problem!! Xx


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

msahxox said:


> Czech do it. Check out ivf zlin. They only wouldn’t let us do it as my partner is black British so they said it would cause ethical issues as donor embryo would be Caucasian. It’s hard to fully understand due to language barrier but I believe if it’s same race then it’s not a problem!! Xx


Am amazing , thanks ! X x was that the sames rules everywhere or did you manage to be able to do that somewhere ? Yes we are both same ethnicity


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

F


PDream1980 said:


> Am amazing , thanks ! X x was that the sames rules everywhere or did you manage to be able to do that somewhere ? Yes we are both same ethnicity


fromDifferent planets half the time but same skin colour ! Lol


----------



## msahxox (Mar 29, 2019)

PDream1980 said:


> F
> 
> 
> fromDifferent planets half the time but same skin colour ! Lol


Hahaha. No we just went for 2 donor egg embryos in the end. After a failed transfer of our last own egg embryo xx


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

msahxox said:


> Hahaha. No we just went for 2 donor egg embryos in the end. After a failed transfer of our last own egg embryo xx


Was it successful ? X where did you cycle ? X


----------



## msahxox (Mar 29, 2019)

PDream1980 said:


> Was it successful ? X where did you cycle ? X


Yes it was. Ivf zlin. My son is 2 now and just about to do another transfer there in a few weeks. The co ordinator Anna Rakova is fab. Known her since 2019 now xx


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

msahxox said:


> Yes it was. Ivf zlin. My son is 2 now and just about to do another transfer there in a few weeks. The co ordinator Anna Rakova is fab. Known her since 2019 now xx


love you’ve been successful ! And going for baby number 2 . Are you stopping at 2 ? I would like two . Well one at this point to be fair would be amazing !
Thanks so much for the info . Really appreciated . I would prefer anonymous donor and that’s part why I wanted a double transfer with oe and de as even I wouldn’t know and would just leave it like that x x do you get to see pictures there . I wasn’t bothered before about seeing a picture of the donor . I take a terrible picture most of the time lol . Xx


----------



## msahxox (Mar 29, 2019)

No no pics and minimal info. But assurance that they do lots of health checks and they give you the full list. It’s lots. You can probably ask though for pics and detailed appearance info in you wanted. I ended up asking for age as my nhs hospital were asking for it when doing the 8 or 12 week bloods. Can’t remember. 
I really wasn’t bothered though either. More knowing I got healthy eggs and sperm. My son is super cute and it was just a surprise to meet him and find out how he looks at birth!
Yes I will stop at 2 but also transfer 2 this time so would slyly be delighted with twins 🤣🤣🤣. As you say, this process is soooo tough so a baby is better than none! Xx


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Oh too cute ! I hope you get twins . I want to transferring as well . Keep me posted on your transfer as it’s not long now . Are you having a medicated transfer ? I was hoping to have a natural one but all of a sudden my cycles are all over the place .


----------

